# Introducing miss paloma.My new chihuahua



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

Miss paloma who is now 11 weeks


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

shes very pretty, like your otheres, i love her name,


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww, Congrats!! They are all super cute!! : )


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Congrats! She & the others aregorgeous!


----------



## Geraldinefaye (Aug 9, 2011)

I Like her color! She's so cute... love her pinkish ears.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She is adorable...you have a lovely fur family...


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

awww, just edible!!! I love that first picture!!


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

Awe very cute! love her name x


----------



## mrsb (Jul 6, 2011)

Awww shes beautiful!  xxx


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwwwww congrats shes gorjuss what a sweet baby loved all your pics so sweet x


----------



## Clementine (Jun 28, 2011)

Hahaha, she looks right at home!


----------



## becca (Jul 28, 2011)

she's gorgeous!!! congrats!!!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi she is their baby they all look like their related just beautiful if id ever get the opportunity id like an all white girl with a black nose


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

Congrats on your new baby! she looks so sweet


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

She makes me smile every time I see her. So sweet they all are.


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

Thankyou so much everyone.Paloma is doing really good.Fitting in so well.Hope everyones furry babies are well....xx


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

what a gorgeous colour! all your chis are gorgeous!!


----------



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

oh my goodness a little ball of cuteness...


----------



## KC DogLuv (Apr 21, 2011)

holy cutie pie, she's adorable! Congratulations!


----------

